# TTXGP loses a good man



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

I've been posting up on this forum about the TTXGP. I've been to all 4 NA races and the FIM race. I developed some friends among those competing in the series. I lost one this past week. Matt Dieckmann was at all five events, usually with paddock next to the Lightning. http://www.egrandprix.com/news.php?id=138 

I'll miss him.

major


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I'll miss him too. 

I posted earlier here, with some other info:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49119&highlight=dieckmann


I've set up a fund in memory of Matt. Every little bit helps, please help if you can
http://www.giveforward.org/Matt-Diec...neral-Expenses


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

Travis, the CC payment page seems only to accept addresses in the USA. 
Will someone with a paypal address make a donation on my behalf if I send funds?

Alex, my engineer, who was present for 3 of the US TTXGP series reports Matt to have been a top bloke, friendly and keen to help. A sad loss for our budding sport.

Steve


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Steve,

msg me and I'll do it. I'll give you my paypal and I can make a contribution on your behalf or we can figure out some other way.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

TTXGP Tribute to Matt (Thanks Azhar):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmp89acpusY


----------

